# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Петиция!

## Шанта дас

Александр Леонидович Дворкин является сектоведом, его публичные выступления и другие действия способны вызвать вражду по религиозному признаку, раскол в обществе и нетерпимость между российскими гражданами. Он не является экспертом в области религии и не имеет соответствующего образования, а известен как ярый противник неправославных религиозных организаций, что указывает на его предвзятость как эксперта.

В 2009 году приказом Министра юстиции А.В. Коновалова Дворкин был включен в состав Экспертного религиоведческого совета при Минюсте РФ. Вместе с ним в совет вошли и другие сектоведы (Е.Мухтаров, А.Кузьмин, Л.Семенов, А.Васильченко).

В связи с этим, религиоведами, адвокатами, правозащитниками и представителями религиозных организаций была начала акция "Инквизиторам — нет!" с требованием исключить сектоведов из состава Совета. Были поданы десятки обращений и публичных петиций на имя Министра юстиции и Президента.

В январе 2015 года состав Совета был пересмотрен. Большая часть сектоведов из состава была исключена, однако Александр Дворкин в составе остался. Такое изменение состава выглядит, как минимум, странным — ведь именно фигура Дворкина вызывала наибольшее возмущение. Кроме того, выступая 28 апреля 2015 года в Челябинске, он заявил, что был избран заместителем председателя Совета.

Требуем исключить сектоведа А.Л. Дворкина из состава Экспертного совета по проведению государственной религиоведческой экспертизы при Минюсте РФ.
https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BC%D0%B...are_responsive

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Новая петиция
https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BF%D1%8...B8?signed=true

----------

